

Reddit's huge missed opportunity:  unifying social news with blogging - amichail

You could try to make this work in the current design:<p>* create a subreddit for your "blog"<p>* others can subscribe to your subreddit and/or make you their friend<p>* others can submit links to your subreddit posts in other subreddits<p>While it can be done, it certainly isn't encouraged and might be considered spam.<p>Moreover, to make this work better, all link submissions to your posts should share the same comments.  These link submissions would be more like symbolic links in a file system.<p>UPDATE:  Instead of creating a subreddit for your blog, reddit could make it so you can make submissions that go nowhere initially but they would still be associated with you.  Others can then link to your submissions in subreddits.
======
pg
That was the original purpose of the merger between Reddit and Infogami, back
in 2006. Still possibly a reasonable idea, though that time it spectacularly
failed to work out.

~~~
amichail
The startup landscape seems to mimic evolution in the natural world. You get a
somewhat reasonable result but not one that is optimal by any means.

